

Bing grabs market share from Google over past year - Ainab
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20072914-75/bing-grabs-market-share-from-google-over-past-year/?tag=mncol

======
sek
They never say explicit that these are just the US statistics, Bing does only
grow there. Here in Germany has Google over 90% and nothing changed so far,
also do they never say where these numbers come from.

Why is Bing still not profitable and Google earns more and more money? This
smells a lot like Microsoft PR.

~~~
esrauch
I'm not defending the claimed numbers here, but it's easily possible that
Google would be profitable at Bing traffic levels. Google is the largest and
most profitable internet advertising company, so they could have larger
margins per-click simply because of their position in the industry. Even
excluding that, Bing could be purposefully doing things knowing that they will
lose money (Live CashBack immediately comes to mind) in an attempt to increase
market share, so simply being less profitable doesn't really mean that they
couldn't be profitable..

------
danoc
Other than having Bing as the default search provider, I would love to know
why people choose it over Google.

------
Steko
Year over year change was down 17%? This sort of questionable total calls the
whole thing into question.

Not that anyone doubts the conclusion that Bing+Yahoo has been chipping away
at Google mostly due to IE defaults.

